# Fire & Life Safety



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2016)

Fire & Life Safety​


----------



## SHERIO86 (5 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم م / مصطفى 
هل يمكن لحضرتك تشرح لنا كيفية اختيار نوع نظام اطفاء الحريق للمبنى حسب الاشغال والمساحة والارتفاع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مايو 2016)

أخي العزيز ستجد الإجابة في هذا الكتاب الصغير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مايو 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=879033688829383&id=724071894325564


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مايو 2016)

وهذا


----------



## سلام العالم (26 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## Amr Tito Mohamed (16 يوليو 2017)

*​جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

